# Salamander??



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, my wife was on vacation in North Carolina. So when she was there she collected a bunch of moss off our property. When i was going through it i found this little guy. Anyuone know what kind it is? It is about 2 inches long and was found in North west N.C. on the Appalachian monutains by the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

That's a cool find! Based on your locality data it looks like you got a Southern Two-lined Salamander (Eurycea cirrigera). We have northerns here in NJ, but I haven't been able to find one yet....doh.

Best,

Justin


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i agree it looks like a two-lined 
where i live we get slimy,northern,dusky,jefferson salamanders
the slimy are cool black with yellow spotts and the jefferson are blue
great find also in nc i think you get marbled salamanders


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Why cant that happen to me when I collect moss. Thats like winning the lottery, though not for the sali. You plan on keeping it?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool thanks for all the responses. We usually only find Appalachian Woodlands. Im gonna set it up just like it would be back in NC, at least till we are up there again. Next time im up there im gonnago out and see what else i can find.
Jason


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

FWIW (as I rememeber it) collecting any animals/plants (okay as it was on your property, potentially hard to explain if caught with it off of your property but on the Blue Ridge Parkway) along the Blue Rige Parkway is illegal as it a protected habitat zone.

Keep it cool, this species can potentially die if the temps get in the mid or upper 70s F and really should be maintained in the low to mid 60s in the summer and the 50s in the winter (if you want to cycle it). 
While often found away from the water this species is typically a seepage/streamside dweller. 
It will feed well on ffs and will be happy with them as a diet. 

Ed


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ed. Yea i do know all the rules around that area, found out the hard way with trout fishing. Im gonna keep it the same temps as the area it was caught till i can get it back there. 
JASon


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Good deal,
If you check the archives on caudata.org, there are some good set ups for them on there. 
They are a cool salamander and are pretty. 

Ed


----------

